

Coming in 2013: The Comet of the Century? - SoftwareMaven
http://science.time.com/2012/12/20/coming-in-2013-the-comet-of-the-century/

======
charonn0
I remember Hale-Bopp in the 90's. That was an awesome sight!

~~~
cicero
I liked Hale-Bopp. I wasn't expecting much after the disappointment of
Kohoutek when I was a little kid, but then one evening I looked up and there
it was, and it was pretty cool. Hale-Bopp was subtle; you could miss it if you
weren't looking in the right place. ISON may be so spectacular that it wold be
impossible to miss.

~~~
mistercow
Hale-Bopp was subtle? Maybe that's location dependent, because it certainly
wasn't subtle here.

------
SoftwareMaven
Perhaps my favorite comet up to this point was Shoemaker-Levy[1]. In the
nascent internet days, I was working for a company that took interesting
things online (such as shareware[2]) and packaged them onto CDs for people who
didn't have pipes as fat as our amazing 56k dedicated line. I built a CD of
images of Shoemaker-Levy slamming into Jupiter. I was in awe the entire
time[3]. I can't even imagine the colossal energies those impacts created.

1\. <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_Shoemaker%E2%80%93Levy_9>

2\. Another thing I convinced the owners to do was put together a Linux CD.
That laid the foundations for what would eventually become Turbolinux[3].

3\. And, even though the interface was in Visual Basic, I was still happy with
the output.

4\. <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbolinux>

------
rhizome
More likely: Time continues emulating Newsweek in 2013.

